# back feet



## christine. (Jun 15, 2009)

I was trying to trim my hedgehogs nails last night, i only got one foot done before she just got wayyy too testy, but i noticed that her back paws looked different than her front paws and now im worried that they are slightly deformed. she has no problem walking or running on her wheel. I was just hoping a few of you could try getting a picture of your hedgehogs back paw(s) so i could compare

i will try and get a picture of mine but she really hates them being touched, so my goal is trimming one foot a day lol


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Back feet do look much different than front so she is probably fine. Try for one foot every 2-3 days. If you try again tonight, chances are good she will remember and put up more of a fight.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Here are some footsies 
[attachment=0:2nqsrquj]satin yummy foot 042708 r.jpg[/attachment:2nqsrquj]


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Here is a back foot,










hopefully it helps even though it is in a strange possition


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Also I just found a link to a half decent pic of both

http://www.innocentenglish.com/cute-ani ... ure-93.jpg


----------



## christine. (Jun 15, 2009)

oh thank you so much, the shape of her feet freaked me out so much becasuse they are so much more...round(for lack of better discription) than her front paws

thanks guys!


----------

